# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ku mund te download harten e rrugeve te shqiperise per GPS

## ^SHIU^

Me duhet edhe nje ndihme tjeter. Dua te shkoj ne shqiperi per pushime. Turp eshte, por nuk i di mire rruget keshtu qe do doja te dija ku mund te download harten e rrugeve te shqiperise per GPS (Navigator). A punon GPS ne shqiperi?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iktuus

hahahahaha   ku ka hart shqiperia  mo shoku. As  mos u lodh fare ta kerkosh sepse nuk ekziston.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Station

> Me duhet edhe nje ndihme tjeter. Dua te shkoj ne shqiperi per pushime. Turp eshte, por nuk i di mire rruget keshtu qe do doja te dija ku mund te download harten e rrugeve te shqiperise per GPS (Navigator). A punon GPS ne shqiperi?


Ka vetëm rrugët kryesore.
Ato i shikon dhe me sy nëpërmjet tabelave dhe nuk ke nevoj për GPS.
Pastaj Shqipëria aq është edhe po ngatërove rrugë ktheu mbrapa, thjesht do humbasësh një orë asgjë më tepër. :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Navi-n që e kam bler në Gjermani kishte rrugët kryesore të qytetit ( Shkodër , Durrës , Tirana , Vlora e disa të tjera që s'më kujtohen tani ) por rrugicat nuk i gjen dot mos i kërko fare -)_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## arbeni_al

> Ka vetëm rrugët kryesore.
> Ato i shikon dhe me sy nëpërmjet tabelave dhe nuk ke nevoj për GPS.
> Pastaj Shqipëria aq është edhe po ngatërove rrugë ktheu mbrapa, thjesht do humbasësh një orë asgjë më tepër.



E mo shoku sa mire e the ...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MaDaBeR

As mos undo fare se nuk ekziston. Te puna qe bej, kemi disa makina qe u kemi vendosur GPS, dhe, edhe ne Tirane ka raste qe e hamendesojme vendndodhjen e makinave, ndersa jashte Tiranes orientohemi me ndonje rruge kryesore. Keshtu qe duhet te lodhesh pak me te pyetur per ndonje rruge qe nuk e di.

Jemi nje nga vendet e vetme pas vend eve afrikane besoj, pa harte dixhitale, pavaresisht se kryeministri thote jemi ne moshen e internetit. (Cfare paradoksi e?, si rralle here ne Shqiperi.  :perqeshje:  )

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gogi

Nese posedon nje telefon te mire, si psh iphone 4 dhe ne te cilin do te kishe internet 24 ore me anen e kesaj mund te kalosh neper gjithe shqiperine dhe Kosoven permes google maps

----------


## teta

kam ndegjuar te lajmet tani po punohet projekti per shqiperin GPS per rruget kryesore,Europa po financon,shum i fresket si lajme dmth deri vitin e ardheshem asigje.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MaDaBeR

Eshte i sakte ky lajmi teta, por nuk besoj se do behet gje brenda nje periudhe te shkurter kohe. Mendoj se do te duhet te pakten nja 6-7 muaj per te bere te mundur kete harte. Ndoshta dhe me shume.

----------


## xhibi

Puneso nje te papune trupvogel, vere aty ku vihet GPS, ne dashboard. Ka per te qene me eficient dhe te kushton me pak.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ismani

cka po thoni se ska a jeni te sigurt  une ju garantoj se egzistone dhe vete e kam ejani ne tetove te mobilphone dhe instaloni 100 % funksionale

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Rusnod

> Me duhet edhe nje ndihme tjeter. Dua te shkoj ne shqiperi per pushime. Turp eshte, por nuk i di mire rruget keshtu qe do doja te dija ku mund te download harten e rrugeve te shqiperise per GPS (Navigator). A punon GPS ne shqiperi?


http://www.gpsmap.su/%D0%B1%D0%B5%D1...D%D0%B8%D0%B8/

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

